# Preparations!



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, I have done it.  I have created a facebook page, a website, and I am in an art show this Thursday!  You are all invited (even if you aren't anywhere near here). The art show really made me bite the bullet and get the website as well as create a facebook page.  

Here are the links to the afforementioned things.  

Riley Johnson Fine Art Photography | Facebook

Riley Johnson Fine Art Photography

I am still currently posting things to these 2 pages, so they are a little bare, but they will have more in the next few days!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2014)

Not bad!


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! I'm keeping the photos posted to only my best photos.  I think I'm going to have a set amount that I will keep in each catagory and remove photos when I place a new one.  I also wanted to keep it super simple and I'm going to look at making the background of the page black so that the photos can stand out a little better. I have noticed most of my photos work best with a black background.


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice work. Particularly like the way the website is set up.
Good luck at the show.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks a bunch Denny, I just finished up the last photo I needed and the name cards for each photo.  I can't wait to get out and shoot this Friday and this weekend to beef up the website a bit more.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 17, 2014)

I will post a photo of my photos hanging for you all to see! I will hang them tomorrow and get the phone out to submit the photo!


----------

